# Shifter knob?



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have recently changed my LS rubber steering wheel with the nice leather wheel. Well now my shifter knob that is also the same rubber, feels bad compared to the leather of the wheel. Does all of our cars have the rubber shifter knobs? Or is there a trim that has leather so I can swap them and get the leather feel all around. I have the 6 speed manual btw


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I have asked similar question but I guess no one has tried another knob. I was thinking about installing an aftermarket knob like a Hurst or something.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

The lock out ring i think is what people has said was the problem, thats why if lets say the LTZ has a leather knob then the lock out ring wont be a problem. So i literally just need one person with a LTZ to confirm if its leather or the rubber too


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

hmm lock out ring eh, well if that was not an issue here is some nice leather MT knobs 
11-up Chevrolet Cruze Shift Knobs from B&M at Andy's Auto Sport


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I think our shift knobs look nicer than any of those. 
Maybe the the carbon but its too plain.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

check out this topic 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/6944-new-shift-knob-installed.html


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> Personally I think our shift knobs look nicer than any of those.
> Maybe the the carbon but its too plain.


He wants leather, did any of the MT's come with a leather shifter?


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

http://carsiyo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/2011-Chevrolet-Cruze-Eco-Shifter-View.jpg

this makes me assume that the eco's are leather, looks like leather and has the stitching unlike what I have


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Not all ECO shift knobs are leather. That was part of a convenience package apparently. I checked the dealer a while ago to get a leather one, and they said you have to buy the whole shifter. About $180 if I remember correctly. I told them I will stick with what I have.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have a 2011 eco and I know mine is not stitched. I will see if I can snag a picture in the morning to compare.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool thank yoou very much, now we are getting some where


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My 2012 eco has a leather nob

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here ya go!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

My LT was leather shift nob same with the steering wheel  


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


Thank you for the picture, I think that yours is the same material as mine


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone who works at a gm dealership parts department can get me the part number to the Sonic RS shift knob and boot please. I believe it goes better with the interior in my vehicle.


----------

